# For you Star Wars junkies....Lego Millennium Falcon



## Kraut783 (Sep 2, 2017)

Pretty cool...7500 pieces


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 2, 2017)

That's a lot of potential pieces to step on...


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 3, 2017)

I want one!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 3, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> I want one!



$800 dollars?    I get the research, engineering, and work that goes into creating just the model for this, but come the fuck on.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 3, 2017)

[Q


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 3, 2017)

That's a lot of foot pain for $800


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 3, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> $800 dollars?    I get the research, engineering, and work that goes into creating just the model for this, but come the fuck on.



Said I want one, didn't say I'd pay $800 for it.  lol


----------



## policemedic (Sep 3, 2017)

For less than $800 you could build a Millenium Falcon drone complete with cameras.

Personally I want the Death Star they built in the Spider-Man movie.


----------



## digrar (Sep 4, 2017)

7500 pieces, about 10.5-11 cents a piece. That's about right on average I think.


----------

